# Does Anyone Know What CDs Are Included in this Box Set? (Arvo Pärt)



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

*The Silence of Being: The Music of Arvo Pärt​*
The title is pretty self-explanatory I'm looking at this box set. I read on *Amazon* that it contains two CDs from *Naxos*, I'm not sure about the other four. But I'd like to know before buying. As I may be better buying them individually perhaps? 

For anyone who missed the link it can be found: here

*L'enfer* :tiphat:


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

_The Silence of Being_ is actually a Naxos 6-CD set. Here are the details of what's on each CD: http://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=8.506015.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I have this set on loan from the library. I don't understand why they would include a sampler disc as part of an Arvo Part Box Set?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I think you're better off collecting the recordings on the ECM new music label. They are very good in my opinion.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Delicious Manager said:


> _The Silence of Being_ is actually a Naxos 6-CD set. Here are the details of what's on each CD: http://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=8.506015.


Thanks *DM* your a star! 

@ *AvantGarde* thank you I will look into getting the *ECM* discs instead.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Delicious Manager said:


> _The Silence of Being_ is actually a Naxos 6-CD set. Here are the details of what's on each CD: http://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=8.506015.


Three of the individual CDs in that set got very favourable reviews on www.classicstoday.com. Two of the ECM ones are also reviewed there, but less favourably.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Fsharpmajor said:


> Three of the individual CDs in that set got very favourable reviews on www.classicstoday.com. Two of the ECM ones are also reviewed there, but less favourably.


Thanks *Fsharp *


----------

